# Reparatur Shakespeare Sigma Supra 060 mit Zahnausfall



## bob-nor (11. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe neulich erst entdeckt, dass Ihr hier ein nettes Unterforum zu altem Angelgerät habt.
Für meine Hobbies setze ich gerne altes Gerät ein wo es Sinn und Spaß macht. So habe ich mir auch einige alte Angelrollen zugelegt und benutze sie gerne. Bei einem ebay-Konvolut war eine unbenutzt aussehende Shakespeare Sigma Supra 060 dabei, die sich aber nicht ganz durchdrehen ließ. Nachgeguckt und was war - die Zahnfee war zu Besuch, zwei Zähne an einem Zink-Druckguss-Zahnrad des Verlegegetriebes waren abgebrochen. Vermutlich war die Rolle mal samt Karton der Länge nach gestaucht worden.
-Erster Reparaturversuch war das Einsetzen eines Messingsegments und Einfeilen der fehlenden Zähne. Das ging nicht gut weil der Hubzapfen direkt darunter war, und das Messingsegment nur klein sein konnte. Sie lief damit, aber nicht ganz gut, danach zeigte sich der Ausfall eines angrenzenden Zahns. Wenn so ein Zahnrad in ein kleines Ritzel kämmt, müssen die Zähne schon sehr exakt richtig geformt sein, das waren meine nicht.
-Zweiter Reparaturversuch, Zahnrad vermessen, Modul 0,8, ungebräuchlich, aber bei ebay gab es einen Rohling aus England. Den habe ich weichgeglüht und passend zurecht gedreht und den Hubzapfen eingesetzt. Ergebnis: Rolle läuft wieder ganz wunderbar. Wirtschaftlich vielleicht nicht lohnend, aber wir müssen sowieso davon weg, andauernd Sachen wegzuwerfen.

Das Originalzahnrad ist aus verschromtem Zinkdruckguss, eine weniger optimale Lösung aus meiner Sicht: Die Verchromung löst sich nach und nach und die abrasiven Splitter verteilen sich im Getriebe. Wer also mit sowas angelt sollte das Getriebe vielleicht gelegentlich auswaschen und neu schmieren, es wäre ja schade wenn eine sonst robuste Rolle unter sowas leidet.

Viele Grüße,

Bob


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. August 2021)

Tolle Idee mit dem neuen Zahnrad, lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nur bei sehr hochwertigen oder sehr geliebten Rollen. Eine Frage habe ich noch, wie hast du die Messingzähne im Zinkdruck befestigt.


----------



## bob-nor (11. August 2021)

Ich hatte es mit weichlöten versucht, weiß aber nicht, wie gut das belastbar gewesen wäre. Optimalerweise macht man solche Segmente so, dass sie weiter ins Zahnrad ragen als der ersetzte Bereich breit ist. Dann hält dsa Segemnt so schon recht gut und die Lötung/Klebeung muss nicht viel halten. Das ist aber immer Pfusch an einem schon mäßigen Originalteil...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. August 2021)

Sehr schöne Arbeit. 
Da hast du sicher viel Zeit investiert um allein schon das Zahnrad in der selben Größe mit den richtigen Zähnen zu finden. 
Den Bolzen hast du vom alten Zahnrad übernommen oder ?


----------



## bob-nor (12. August 2021)

Ich habe nicht auf die Uhr geguckt, der zweite Versuch alleine mit Suchen des Zahnrads ca. 3 Stunden. Den Hubzapfen habe ich einfach übernommen, den Bund ein bisschen abgedreht damit er passend vorsteht, den konischen Teil, der eingegossen war rund gedreht, dann eingeklebt mit UHU Endfest 300 bei 150°C. Zeitaufwändig war das exakte Einrichten des Zahnradrohlings im 4-Backen-Futter. So ein Massenteil, ehemals gehärtet und dann wieder weichgeglüht, läuft ja von sich aus schon nicht sauber auf Null, da muss man den richtigen Punkt finden, um mit dem Einrichten gut sein zu lassen. Der Zapfen mit dem Gewinde für die Klemmschraube kam ganz gelegen zum Einspannen.

Auf die Serienproduktion der Rolle bezogen ist die Materialwahl gar nicht so einfach: Das Großrad mit dem Ritzel für das Verteilgetriebe wäre mühselig durch Zerspanen herzustellen, also lieber Gussteil. Und zu dem kleinen Ritzel des Verteilgetriebes würde dieses Zahnrad hier besser passen, wenn es eher weicher els das Ritzel wäre...


----------

